# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Wow!! de masuda

## soyo4

*Nombre:*Wow!!

*Precio:* 60€

*Creador:* Masuda

*Examinable:* A simple vista si, pero no un examen concienzudo, ademas, al ser una plastico finito y transparente, la gente no suele querer examinarlo

*Dificultad:* baja

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:*9.5

*Efecto* El epsectador elige una carta, y se da a firmar, se pierde en la baraja, y se saca la primera que ha quedado tras barajar, despues se mete en el plastiquito, y poco a poco (puede ser lento o rapido) se va convirtiendo en tu carta, (con la firma) despues se saca y puede darse a examinar.

*Comentarios* El efecto es rompedor
 Miren el video
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=7W7Zdvu6dfg


*Puntuación general 1 a 10.* 9.5

Cualquiera que tenga opiniones que sean relevantes referentes a WOW por favor escribirlas aquí así entre todos escribimos una critica mas justa y detallada.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Añado:

Se puede pedir a estados unidos por menos dinero (además, el dolar está débil).

La descripción del efecto que hace soyo es, efectivamente, la que viene con el cacharrito y la que habitualmente se ve el el 'yutiub' y a algunos magos.

Personalmente la encuentro floja. No en cuanto al impacto del cambio (efectivamente es brutal) pero sí en cuanto a la justificación del uso del Wow. 

Cuando lo ejecutas tal cual la gente directamente QUIERE verlo para encontrar esa trampa que, clarisimamente, está en el dichoso plastiquito. necesariamente hay que crear una rutina copleta con una historia que justifique el uso del Wow y darle un final que, tras haber degustado el impacto, haga que el espectador se olvide de cualquier intención de examinar el Wow.

Yo he avanzado un poquillo en esas dirección y he montado una rutinilla que es, al menos, pasable. Para valorarla bien que hablen los que la han visto.

Insisto, el wow es algo demasiado bueno como para joderlo con la presentación habitual.

----------


## Mr Poza

Nuestro querido amigo :P se ha montado una rutina que a parte de que sea buena o mal(a mi me gusto mucho, todo hay que decirlo) usa el Wow en una fase, y esta bien metido. Le da una justificación, cosa importante en este tipo de cacharros que normalmente se usan para hacer el jueguillo y para casa.

Nos vemos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

(Apunto en la agenda: Una coca light para Poza)   :Lol:

----------


## cuenk

Pienso igual que o'Malley, había oido hablar maravillas del efecto y la primera vez que lo vi me decepcionó un poco...
Es bastante inquietante el cambio pero no tiene demasiado chiste ya que esta claro que es el elemento clave.

----------


## mathuzabrasil

hola todavia sigue en venta ?
Me gustaria comprartelo, que aspecto tienes ? Nuevo ?

----------


## swaze

mathuzabrasil no te lo esta vendiendo, solo esta haciendo una descripción del producto.

----------


## shark

> Añado:
> 
> Se puede pedir a estados unidos por menos dinero (además, el dolar está débil).
> 
> La descripción del efecto que hace soyo es, efectivamente, la que viene con el cacharrito y la que habitualmente se ve el el 'yutiub' y a algunos magos.
> 
> Personalmente la encuentro floja. No en cuanto al impacto del cambio (efectivamente es brutal) pero sí en cuanto a la justificación del uso del Wow. 
> 
> Cuando lo ejecutas tal cual la gente directamente QUIERE verlo para encontrar esa trampa que, clarisimamente, está en el dichoso plastiquito. necesariamente hay que crear una rutina copleta con una historia que justifique el uso del Wow y darle un final que, tras haber degustado el impacto, haga que el espectador se olvide de cualquier intención de examinar el Wow.
> ...



quiero que se me envie esa descripcion del efecto del impresentable irlandes, es más lo exijo!!! :twisted:

----------


## swaze

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Añado:
> 
> Se puede pedir a estados unidos por menos dinero (además, el dolar está débil).
> 
> La descripción del efecto que hace soyo es, efectivamente, la que viene con el cacharrito y la que habitualmente se ve el el 'yutiub' y a algunos magos.
> 
> Personalmente la encuentro floja. No en cuanto al impacto del cambio (efectivamente es brutal) pero sí en cuanto a la justificación del uso del Wow. 
> ...


Yo pediría un video del efecto así lo vemos en acción, porque la verdad que me ha dejado con la intriga.

----------


## shark

na, yo prefiero verlo en persona cuando vaya a los madriles, el irlandes con dos cervezas por delante tiene mucha "chispa"  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues dado que dicho efecto ha sido refinado últimamente (un poquito de Ascanio por aquí y por allá) estaré encantado en mostrarla en la quedada Octubrera (a buen entendedor...).

Dicho sea de paso, si alguno lleva una cámara de vídeo le permitiré grabar la rutina conla única condición de que no podrá ser distribuída alegramente. Primero habrá que verla y luego decidir....

Este verano la realicé en unas condiciones límite (En la playa, sobre una toalla) y debo decir que resultó impactante. Hasta ahí puedo leer....

 :Wink:

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo este gimmick me lo compraría para usarlo para cualquier cosa menos para lo que se supone ^_^, es el tipico gimmick que me gustaría darle vidilla.

Un abrazo,

----------


## MagoJ

Desde el año pasado, casi, estaba detras del gimmick y el distribuidor de portugal no conseguía recogermelo.... supe de él practicamente cuando salió por estas lindes. 

Después lo utilizó jorge blas y upssss DESAPARECIÓ el efecto sorpresa que buscaba en mi zona de trabajo.... más tarde se lo vi realizar en un espectáculo de magia en alicante y ya definitivamente se me fueron las ganas de emplearlo... porque parecería que lo compre al verle a él... ya sabéis (rollo nadaXaquí) todo lo que le ven hacer a él parece que hay que hacerlo también.

Lo que me jode mucho es que iva detrás del efecto desde octubre del año pasado y no pude conseguirlo y ahora no me apetece tenerlo para que no me digan que copio un efecto que usa jorge Blas... que injusta es la vida ¿no?

Por cierto.... extendiéndo en el tema.... qué rabia dá cuando estás imaginando un efecto, rutina, idea, estás detrás de un gimmick extraño, un poco desconocido o poco empleado y, de repente como si pensara igual que tú lo hace un mago conocido en TV o en algún espectáculo.... y desaparece tu factor originalidad porque pasas instantaneamente a copiar un efecto del mago tal o cual.... no vale para nada que tu le estuvieras dando vueltas al mismo efecto mucho antes que él.

Por ejemplo: lo del WOW. Si después de ver el espectáculo en Alicante hace 3 meses (donde fueron todos los magos) consigo recoger el WOW y empezar a hacerlo yo (aunque iva detrás de el desde el año pasado sin haberselo visto hacer a nadie absolutamente y sin que practicamente nadie en alicante lo conociera)... no diría los magos ..."mira J hace el juego que sacó Jorge Blas en su espectáculo" ¡que copión el tio!

----------


## ignoto

A ver, omaller.

Tú me enseñas lo que sabes hacer con el plastiquillo ese y yo te emseño lo que sé hacer con una cuerda.

Si no te fías y quieres poner tú la cuerda, que sea de las de magia, tres metros o así.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me fíoooo, me fíooooo........

¡Trato hecho!

Por cierto....... 




> Yo este gimmick me lo compraría para usarlo para cualquier cosa menos para lo que se supone ^_^, es el tipico gimmick que me gustaría darle vidilla.


En mi caso...... bueno, al final hago lo 'clásico'. Mi pequeña aportación es una charla que acaba justificando su aparición mucho más que la versión, digamos, 'a pelo'.

Peeeerooooooo.......... el comentario del Príncipe Negro me ha despertado un poco la imaginación y.......... bueno........ se me han ocurrido algunas cosillas... algo más cercano al mentalismo o al mundo de los médiums..... basta con encontrar la forma adecuada para que en el momento adecuado aparezca en el wow el valor elegido 'libremente'...

(a pensaaaaaaarrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Me uno al afortunado grupo de los poseedores del "Wow", sólo que en mi caso es el "Knock", que sale más barato pero es exactamente el mismo.

Corroboro lo que dicen mis compañeros. Es un excelente efecto al que se le pueden dar infinitas presentaciones con algo de imaginación. Yo había pensado en hacer algo así como una transposición de 2 cartas (la del wow y la firmada).

Saludos!

----------


## mago alcala

> ..., cosa importante en este tipo de cacharros que normalmente se usan para hacer el jueguillo y para casa.


Esta definición del WOW me parece un poco pobre o posiblemente no entiendo lo que se quiere decir. Es de los efectos comerciales/automáticos más fuertes del momento, para la magia de cerca, y eso que es una idea muy antigua (antes se vendía junto con una carterita de plástico negro y una carta, para realizar una impresión en el plástico WOW). Yo personalmente no tengo el WOW, tengo el KNOUT.

Todo lo que se usa en magia hay que justificarlo, incluyendo el famoso FP, para realizar el juego solo tenemos que idear una historia o charla de cualquier tipo, solamente para darle ritmo al juego: cómica, clásica, futurista, etc. (a gusto del consumidor), por que el juego además de ser muy bueno es totalmente automático.

Por ejemplo: Yo después de dar a elegir la carta y que el espectador la firme, le digo que los magos nos hemos modernizado y que cansos de llevar la bola de cristal encima (por su volumen, lo feo que hace en los bolsillos y su peso) hemos decidido hacerlas en un material más ligero y planas (la muestro y la dejo tocar, de forma controlada) y que para activarlas necesitamos lo que llamamos una carta llave (en este caso el 6 de corazones). A continuación le explico que se tiene que concentrar en su carta mirando fijamente a la "bola de cristal" plana… y en ese momento se produce la magia, aparece la carta del espectador que el mismo retira de la carterita (controlando en todo momento el mago con el dedo).

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> y en ese momento se produce la magia, aparece la carta del espectador que el mismo retira de la carterita (controlando en todo momento el mago con el dedo).


... con lo que, en ese momento, "haces el jueguillo y para casa". Porque como no salgas corriendo llegará el día en que un 'avispado' (o avispada) te arranque el KNOUT de la mano y, aparte de destrozártelo, encontrará el 'asuntillo'.   :Wink:  

Fíjate bien lo que haces:

- Pequña introducción: es muy breve.
- Descripción: Casi destripas el asunto
- Efecto:
- NADA MÁS.

Con eso, no 'distraes' a la gente con una buena historia. Simplemente estás diciendo que tienes un objeto mágico y lor ealizas. Cone sto dejas MERIDIANAMENTE CLARO que el KNOUT tiene truco. Si luego no desvías la atención, tras el 'milagro', llegará el momento en que te pondrán en el compromiso de querer revisar el KNOUT con lupa por lo que tendrás que poner miles de excusas que te dejarán SIEMPRE en mal lugar. Y, aunque consiguieras 'esquivar' a la mayoría, siempre puede haber (de hecho los hay a patadas) el que acabe diciendo: "Bah!, la cosa esa está trucada y ya está" con lo que la magia se habrá ido a Tombuctú.

Es un efecto rompedor, sí, pero en mi opinión no debe presentarse dando tanto protagonismo al KNOT o WOW. Debe aparecer, como quién no quiere la cosa, en el momento ensario y casi sin darle importancia al objeto. Entonces, hacer el milagro, dejar que se deguste lo justo y llevar la atención a otro punto para poder guardarlo y que se olviden de él casi de inmediato.

Este verano lo hice así. Nadie me pidió examinarlo. La espectadora que había firmado la carta que aparece tras la transformación, la conserva y todavía hoy (han pasado dos meses) la enseña diciendo "Mira!!! SE cambió en mis narices!!!! Y es una carta normal!!!". No recuerda el WOW, pero recuerda el milagro. 

 :Wink:

----------


## mago alcala

Magic O'Malley, cuando yo te diga algo es por que lo he experimentado y resulta. Y tengo la suficiente experiencia en la magia como para saber cuando dejo algo a revisar sin ningún peligro y darle solo el protagonismo necesario. Con eso no dijo que mi presentación sea la mejor, solo una más. Con lo cual puedes tener muy seguro que lo que indico en el anterior post funciona muy bien y sin ningún peligro. Con eso no quita que cuando quieras podemos quedar para intercambiar opiniones, pues casi seguro que los dos tendremos mucho que enseñarnos.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Magic O'Malley, cuando yo te diga algo es por que lo he experimentado y resulta. Y tengo la suficiente experiencia en la magia como para saber cuando dejo algo a revisar sin ningún peligro y darle solo el protagonismo necesario. Con eso no dijo que mi presentación sea la mejor, solo una más. Con lo cual puedes tener muy seguro que lo que indico en el anterior post funciona muy bien y sin ningún peligro. Con eso no quita que cuando quieras podemos quedar para intercambiar opiniones, pues casi seguro que los dos tendremos mucho que enseñarnos.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Cómo me conoces, truhán, sabes que nunca pongo inconvenientes a unas cervecitas para compatir magia (o lo que sea)   :Lol:  

Se perfectamente que lo que comentas, basado en tu experiencia, te funciona de maravilla. Pero ten en cuenta que no todos los foreros tienen las mismas tablas.

Si se lee tu post 'fríamente' (aislándolo de ti y tu experiencia) las conclusiones que expongo son perfectamente válidas. Si recuerdas decías que 'o la definición de Poza es muy pobre o no entiendes lo que quería decir'. Bueno, como conozco mucho a Poza, he ampliado un poco lo que él quería decir, que no es otra cosa que destacar que muchos compran el efecto (rompedor, indudablemente!) y lo ejecutan de tal manera que se ponen en riesgo de caer en las situaciones que yo describía. 

Por eso es muy bueno este debate (amistoso, pardiez!) que tenemos con el cacharrito en cuestión. Que se vea que o lo usa muy muy bien o algún día te encontrarás (no tú, todos) con algún impertinente que se salga de su sitio. 

Evidentemente en tu caso, por ejemplo, tienes muy controlada la rutina y tablas suficientes como para llevarlo por el buen camino. No obstante... y no lo tomes a mal... sigo viendo que el uso del WOW es tan protagonista en tu presentación (y, ojo, entiendo que es un resumen sin detalles y sutilezas que lo harían extensísimo y que, por supuesto, le dan el toque necesario para que sea estupendo)  que aunque nadie pida tocar, aunque solo aplaudan a rabiar, aunque alucinen y digan WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!, aunque....... al final, recordará que tu 'bola' de cristal ha cambiado la carta y se centrarán en que ahí hay truco. Obviamente lo admirarán porque no se les ocurrirá ni por asomo cómo ha podido ser o cómo funciona, pero creo (y es opinión muy personal) que es una 'pena' (en cierto modo) que se vayan con esa idea.

Por eso creo que el montaje de la rutina, la justificación del WOW (o KNOUT), su uso y el remate de la rutina han de ir encaminados a maravillar con el 'milagro' y que, en cierto modo, se olviden del aparato (o aparatos, pues es una teoría extensible al resto de 'archiperres').

Un fuerte abrazo (pero sin rozamientos impúdicos ¿eh?  :? )

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

PD: Después de la parrafada echo en falta esa cerveza!  :-(

----------


## mago alcala

Magic O'Malley esa invitación a una cerveza está siempre abierta  para ti y para cualquier forero que la quiera. No hay ningún resquemor en mi contestación y considero que las sugerencias de cualquier persona del foro es para mi algo positivo. Siempre se aprende algo de todo y de todos, a pesar de la experiencia personal. Por lo cual considero un placer el poder dialogar (mediante escritura) con todos vosotros y por supuesto el tomar una cerveza contigo intercambiando opiniones mágicas (o de otro tema si se tercia).

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## Josep M.

Buenas!

Estoy pensando en si comprarme o no el wow. Y estoy en un mar de dudas.  

Lo que más me preocupa es la justificación del plástico. Llevo alguna semana dandole vueltas, y no se me ocurre ni he leído ninguna que me sea realmente convincente: el plástico canta a gimmick como una almeja. 

Por otro lado, le veis ventajas al artilugio respecto a un cambio de color como por ejemplo un erdnase? Vale el precio que tiene?

Tercero: me da la sensación  que puede gastarse con facilidad. 

Cuarto: Hay recambios para otras cartas?

Os agradeceré vuestras opiniones. Gracias!

JM

----------


## cuenk

Josep M. te daré mi opinión por si te sirve de algo. Es una transformación absolutamente mágica, y esa es la reacción que todo el mundo tiene al verla, yo todavía no he encontrado una justificación convincente, las veces que lo he usado ha sido tras el juego de dos transformaciones del Canuto (con alguna variación que prefiero) y las reacciones han sido geniales. Recambios, yo no he encontrado ninguno, lo que si tienes es una fundita normal para dar a examinar. 
Gastarse¿? no se gasta.
En definitiva, yo lo recomiendo totalmente.
Un saludo

----------


## Jimmy MX

Maravillosamente genial, tuve la fortuna de comprarselo al francés Manolo de magic planet y la expresión del público lo lleva de nombre pero tambín hice esa expresión cuando supe el precio

----------

